# Topics > Robotics > Social robotics >  Millennia, social robot, International Robotics, INC., Larchmont, New York, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - International Robotics

----------


## Airicist

Uploaded on Nov 4, 2009




> Video of Kibot in American Society of Nephrologists Conference 2009, San Diego


Kibot, Kibow Biotech, Inc.

Website - kibowbiotech.com

youtube.com/KIBOWBIOTECH

----------


## Airicist

Robot Kibot visits McLane Children's Hospital
March 16, 2014

----------


## Airicist

V John Walsh show short version

Uploaded on Oct 11, 2010

----------


## Airicist

International Robotics Millennia Robot 

 Uploaded on Dec 4, 2010




> International Robotics has been developing and deploying robots for over 30 years, primarily for use in education and commercial marketing, and has accumulated a wealth of hands-on knowledge and experience.

----------


## Airicist

Press-release "Millennia, the social robot with a heart!"

----------


## Airicist

Social Robot Millennia Dances with Moog Animatics' Employee

Published on Feb 28, 2013




> Millennia is one of the world's first social, mobile robots designed and developed by International Robotics Inc. (IRI). The robot utilizes SmartMotor fully-integrated servo motors throughout the body for easily networked communication, fluid movement and quiet operation.

----------

